# Stressing Out, lmao



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

So I just put out my new I-40 on sunday just to have it hail on monday. I had the camera facing north on a fence post where deer have been coming in and out of the field and I am 90 miles from my trail camera's. The Hail was pea to marble size. There wasn't much cover around the camera and I am really really hoping the camera made it through it. I guess I will have to wait and see till friday. Anyone ever have any problems like this? Anyone know what I can expect to see when I get there. I really hope its not broke, lol. Thanks.


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

I wouldn't think you'd have a problem. I do have a friend who makes security boxes. I can give you the site if you (or anyone else) is interested.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Heck yeah, shoot me the website, I would be very very interested. That way I also wouldn't have to worry about someone stealing it. Thanks alot. I just hope it didn't get to beat up sitting out there in the hail. Hopefully it still works when I get home on friday, haha. Thanks again man.


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

http://www.swivelsafe.com/

Nothing is steal-proof, but these will protect your cameras and hopefully deter theft. Tom is a great guy, I went to high school with his wife. Good people, they can custom make these boxes for about any camera. Like I said, if someone really wants to steal a camera they probably will. With a padlock and a cable this will make it pretty darn tough. Check out the lightening shot on the webpage too.


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

_http://www.swivelsafe.com/Products/Images/Lightning2.gif_

_http://www.swivelsafe.com/Products/Images/101_0193.gif_


----------

